# Berlin - Charlottenburg with pre-teen



## ChrisMtl

I have posted here on the German forum before but it has been a while. We could not decide whether to go for Munich or Berlin. We have now settled on Berlin and will be moving in August 2016! 
The area that seems most attractive to us for various reasons is Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf. Has anyone any experience living in Charlottenburg? With pre-teens lol? There seems to be lots of good schools in the neighborhood - is it easy enough to get in though? And last but not least - as we are moving from a lively city neighborhood I am wondering will it be too quiet? Would you need a car to run errands or is anything in near aproximity?
Thanks for any input, it will be much appreciated!


----------



## ALKB

ChrisMtl said:


> I have posted here on the German forum before but it has been a while. We could not decide whether to go for Munich or Berlin. We have now settled on Berlin and will be moving in August 2016!
> The area that seems most attractive to us for various reasons is Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf. Has anyone any experience living in Charlottenburg? With pre-teens lol? There seems to be lots of good schools in the neighborhood - is it easy enough to get in though? And last but not least - as we are moving from a lively city neighborhood I am wondering will it be too quiet? Would you need a car to run errands or is anything in near aproximity?
> Thanks for any input, it will be much appreciated!


Charlottenburg is not exactly a suburb! I would definitely count it as inner city! All in all a very nice neighbourhood with some quiet areas and some very lively areas - as every municipality in Berlin has.

You shouldn't have a problem getting a regular school place if you live in the catchment area. If you want a school place at one of the bilingual state Europa state schools, there will be an interview and possible an assessment.

I never had a car in Berlin and my nephew who lives in Charlottenburg with his family doesn't have one, either (nightmare to get a parking spot, actually). He occasionally uses a car sharing service if he really needs to go somewhere by car or needs to transport something big/heavy.


----------



## Nononymous

Charlottenburg is large and can be quite varied, from posh to mildly sketchy and everything in between, but it's very central to the old West Berlin so you'll have good transit connections and plenty of shopping close by. Wilmersdorf lies to the immediate south, is a bit leafier and quieter (though still a city neighbourhood not a suburb) and generally pleasant. Both would be fine with kids - lots to do, generally wholesome environment.

I agree with the school comment above - no problem getting into your local school, but if you want something partially in English you'll have a bit of work to do.


----------



## *Sunshine*

How well do the kids speak German? The schools are currently overwhelmed by the number of foreign children who cant speak German and proper language support is not always available. You might want to consider private school taught in English.


----------



## Nononymous

*Sunshine* said:


> How well do the kids speak German? The schools are currently overwhelmed by the number of foreign children who cant speak German and proper language support is not always available. You might want to consider private school taught in English.


I was going to ask about this if and when the OP ever returns. Depending on what "pre-teen" means exactly, that is very likely NOT a good age to throw a kid into the German school system if they don't already have decent German. Particularly giving the timing of streaming into Gymnasium, and the overall lack of support for language learning.

The "bilingual" and Europa schools offer some subjects taught in English but they are quite explicitly intended for German-speaking children, and I believe there's quite a demand for places. In Berlin the Mandela school is the only public option with a dual-track program for both German and English native speakers, and conveniently located in Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf, but who knows what the odds of getting a place would be at this late stage. 

Otherwise, yes, if the children don't have German they'd be best off with private school, which is not cheap.


----------



## ALKB

Nononymous said:


> I was going to ask about this if and when the OP ever returns. Depending on what "pre-teen" means exactly, that is very likely NOT a good age to throw a kid into the German school system if they don't already have decent German. Particularly giving the timing of streaming into Gymnasium, and the overall lack of support for language learning.
> 
> The "bilingual" and Europa schools offer some subjects taught in English but they are quite explicitly intended for German-speaking children, and I believe there's quite a demand for places. In Berlin the Mandela school is the only public option with a dual-track program for both German and English native speakers, and conveniently located in Charlottenburg-Wilmersdorf, but who knows what the odds of getting a place would be at this late stage.
> 
> Otherwise, yes, if the children don't have German they'd be best off with private school, which is not cheap.


The two bilingual English-German Europa primary schools Charles Dickens and Quentin Blake are actually meant for English native speakers - They have an English branch for English native speakers with one or two subjects being taught in German and a German branch for the German catchment area kids with one or two subjects taught in English.

Usually, if a child has English of native speaker level, chances are extremely high that a place will be available, since the schools have to justify getting all that special EU funding.

German children out of catchment often only get into the English branch if parents successfully sue the school.


----------



## Nononymous

ALKB said:


> The two bilingual English-German Europa primary schools Charles Dickens and Quentin Blake are actually meant for English native speakers - They have an English branch for English native speakers with one or two subjects being taught in German and a German branch for the German catchment area kids with one or two subjects taught in English.
> 
> Usually, if a child has English of native speaker level, chances are extremely high that a place will be available, since the schools have to justify getting all that special EU funding.
> 
> German children out of catchment often only get into the English branch if parents successfully sue the school.


Ah. I was only thinking of Gymnasium level, given the age of the OP's kids (and our own experience). Forgot about primary.


----------



## ChrisMtl

Hi,
thanks for all the replies! We are going to Berlin for a couple of days in July to check it out and decide on where to rent and I have been in contact with both the Nelson Mandela and JFK schools as I feel they are our best public options. Your input on the neighborhood/lifestyle has helped greatly especially knowing we will not need a car.


----------



## Nononymous

Presumably you're aware that the JFK school gives priority to German and American citizens, so unless you or your kids have one of those passports, it's likely impossible.

The Mandela School has a reputation for chaotic last-minute admission decisions so you might have better luck there.


----------



## *Sunshine*

ALKB said:


> Usually, if a child has English of native speaker level, chances are extremely high that a place will be available, since the schools have to justify getting all that special EU funding.


The schools are actually all very popular and oversubscribed. Getting a spot (especially for children in later years) is similar to winning the lottery. 

How old is the child?


----------



## ChrisMtl

The child is 11 and will be going into 5th or 6 th grade. Mother tongue is English with fluent French and Basic German. After speaking to Nelson Mandela as well as the JFK it does seem they are overcrowded and hard to get into. We didn`t realize schooling would be an issue. Charles Dickens and Quentin Blake seem to be good options and as state schools seem more structured and organized. We are also looking at Independent and Private schools but mainly we are excited about going to Berlin and getting a chance to check it out before moving (a luxury we did not have in the past) and take it from there. Our move has been moved back a few months and we are now looking at Oktober/November and hopefully that will make it easier since most offices and schools close for the summer.


----------



## Nononymous

To be honest, I thought your plan was very optimistic, to find a school placement for September at this late stage. There are very limited options for public education in English, all of which are extremely popular and oversubscribed. (You might have better luck with French schools, possibly there's a Lycee. I know nothing about this, it's only an idea.)

At 11, I would not throw a child directly into a local German school if they didn't already have a good command of the language. Among other reasons this is precisely the age when they are streamed into Gymnasium.

You may also discover that the rental market is quite tight. Doubtless this will become clear during your visit in July.


----------

